#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How marketing will lead businesses amid COVID-19?

## Bhavya

The current COVID-19 crisis is one of that issue that makes the whole world fee underprepared. Amid this lockdowns already business is struggling to keep up their sustainability. many businesses declared full pay off for six months for their employees. Amid this COVID-19 crisis how marketing will help businesses to move onwards successfully?

----------

